# He won't get in the car!!!



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

So lately Sawyer has developed this avoidance of getting in the car. He hasn't been to the vet in forever so I didn't think it was a fear thing. usually he goes in the car to go to daycare which he LOVES and is so excited when he is there in the morning.

Here is what he does. I take him outside and he takes a few steps and then plants his rear on the ground and refuses to move. I try encouraging him with treats (today was chicken and cheese and still no go!!) but he won't move. Then I try to pick him up to put him in the car because how else am I going to get him in there? He bucks and moves around making it nearly impossible for me to pick him up. The neighbors were even laughing at me this morning.

Why do you think he is doing this and how can I get him to get in the car in the morning. This morning it took me 10 minutes to get him in the car and he's getting more clever on how to lay down to avoid even being picked up. He's never been sick in the car and is always really quiet and lays down in the back seat. he's always been a good passenger. I'm so frustrated


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm, I don't have any advise, but I do have similar issues with Maya--but honestly I believe it is because she does not like car rides. Alot of drooling, panting, and occasionally she gets sick as well. This doesn't seem to be the case with your guy. One of the things I noticed with Maya is that I always go out through the garage when we take walks (which of course she loves), and she's always excited, but then if I stop by the car, she'll start pulling in the direction of the sidewalk, because walking is much more fun than car rides!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady went through a phase like this, then I realized it was only when I had the keys in the ignition and the car was beeping. I think it sounded too much like his invisible fence collar. Once I took the keys out, the beeping stopped, and then he would get in.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks! - now that you mention it, I didn't realize, but I usually have the car running too. I'll try without starting the car but somehow I think that is just a hope. Hopefully it's just a phase. It's too hard to always have to carry your golden to the car!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a lab that won't get in the car. He's a good passenger when we can get him in, but it's a job and a half. Treats don't work with him either. I have to take him and my Golden to the vet today. I'm going to try a laser light which he loves to chase and see if I can get him to chase it into the car. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

@Lil_Burke - Thanks so much for the question. My dog has been doing the same for last couple of months and I have been trying treats, toys everything like you. I will watch this thread for some advice.

Austin lays down flat on the ground and you can't pick him up. I've had a neighbor hold him while I pretend to leave in the car, close door, turn on ignition everything. He becomes alert but still won't get in the car. I've even laid down a trail of treats and toys to the car.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

Same problem with Pippin. I think he's just a big klutzy dog that can't jump up, but I built steps, then a ramp for him, and he won't use them. If I put him on the ramp, he'll go the rest of the way. He doesn't seem to mind the ride, just getting in and out.

Also got some steps so he could get up on the bed, but he won't use them. Gets his feet on the first step and freezes. If I lift him up, he can go down them. Uses the steps in the house just fine. Maybe the step spacing is wrong?

Hope he'll grow out of it, but now I don't have any other answers.

Rob


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I had the same problem with Maizie. Things are getting better and this is what we tried. We started feeding all her meals in the car. She eats twice a day and is pretty motivated by food but wouldn't be lured into the car by treats. I've cut back a little on treats and put a little something on her dry kibble to entice her, I.e. salmon oil, pumpkin, mashed sweet potato. Over the last couple of weeks she is jumping into the car much easier. 

Another thing I've gradually incorporated into the food in the car routine is similar commands to what we always did with her meals. We ask her to sit and stay, set the food bowl down, then release her with an "ok" to eat. Now before we open the car door we have her do the same and she hops right in when we say ok. 

And last but not least we try to take her somewhere every day now. Often just for a short drive or to sit in the car with one of us and "people watch" for a few minutes. She loves that now! 

Hang in there. We went through trying to pick her up when she'd flatten herself on the ground and I'd worry she couldn't jump high enough to get in the car. Boy did she have me fooled!!!


----------

